# How many arrows should one shoot per day?



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

Obviously, more arrows per day would result in a more serious person, but I'm curious where some people draw the lines of definition and also get a scope of how many arrows should be shot per day in comparison to seriousness levels. Some of us on here are all talk and don't spend enough time shooting the amount of arrows that we talk about.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Coach Kim told me that their top Olympic Archers shoot around 5,000 arrows a week 

Myself, I'm shooting around 2,000 a week and I thought that was alot. the amount of arrows shot is decided on the ability to control my mental\physical fatigue, I've been shooting 24 years and it's taken a few years to build the stamina to shoot that amount of arrows and still maintain the control.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Some days I shoot well over 100 arrows,other days I shoot 6.
I belive you should shoot as many as will help your shooting without getting into the fatigue area and thus hurting it. 

I don't catagorize anything,,,when I shoot competition my score card looks after that.

When I hunt,,,the state of my deep freeze after I get home looks after that.

Right now,,,,niether are telling me anything I want to hear,,and just shooting more arrows won't change that.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Morisato said:


> Obviously, more arrows per day would result in a more serious person, but I'm curious where some people draw the lines of definition and also get a scope of how many arrows should be shot per day in comparison to seriousness levels. Some of us on here are all talk and don't spend enough time shooting the amount of arrows that we talk about.


And you come by this revelation how?

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

as many as you feel like shooting.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

steve morley said:


> Coach Kim told me that their top Olympic Archers shoot around 5,000 arrows a week


Wow, that is surprising given how the 1,000 arrow challenge was such a huge deal--and one that got some criticism for possibly leading to injury, though I don't know how valid the criticism was. So, it is surprising to hear that the top RA's are shooting at or near the 1,000 arrow challenge every day :mg:


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I shoot about a dozen shots a day in my apartment at a distance of about 10 feet. This helps me to remember my form and never to stray too far from it. I generally go and shoot seriously about once or twice a week, depending on what is going on. During those sessions I generally put 100 to 150 arrows downrange. This schedule seems about ideal to me, it takes just a few minutes at home each day to keep that form in the back of your mind and one or two real good sessions a week which should be fun if you really like archery.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

put your emphasis on QUALITY not quantity. Its better to shoot a dozen proper arrows /day than a thousand half arsed shots.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm a bowhunter and I shoot my three bows about twice a week. Mondays and Thursdays weather permitting since I shoot outside and not at an indoor range. But, since I am a bowhunter, the first shot out of each bow is the most important and the only one that counts as far as I am concerned. All the other shots I take after that are just to keep my bows limbs limber so they don't lose any poundage because I keep all of my three bows fully strung at all times. My shooting sessions are usually no more than 15 minutes at a time and I never keep track of how many arrows I shoot during that time period.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

trapperDave said:


> put your emphasis on QUALITY not quantity. Its better to shoot a dozen proper arrows /day than a thousand half arsed shots.


I would have to agree with Dave on this one, quality shooting is what we all should strive for, and I expect Dave to hand me my posterior in our next meeting.....Come on Dave!!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave - 

Sure, just finglin' arras doesn't necessarily improve one's shooting ability, but your implied assumption that 1000 arrows won't be shot with quality may be true in people like Steve's or Night Wing's cases, but those of use who shoot indoor matches, Field, FITA AND hunt do it all the time, at least those of us who do it well. You see, we have to, because every shot counts.

The reality is that those of us who can make 60, 112 or or 144 count have a better, a much better chance, of making the first one count.

I really do feel sorry for new guys reading this stuff and falling for it. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

trapperDave said:


> put your emphasis on QUALITY not quantity. Its better to shoot a dozen proper arrows /day than a thousand half arsed shots.


Exactly! Quality of practice is not the same as quantity. How many arrows is best will change from person to person, day to day. Some days I may go into my basement, shoot a dozen or so arrows into a blank bale, and call it quits. Other days I'll spend the entire afternoon shooting indoors, field, and/or 3D. If a person feeld himself getting tired and sloppy, that's probably a good time to quit.


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

I just shoot when I am in the mood.Sometimes that might mean lots of arrows several times during one day.Other times I might go a month and never pick up a bow.I tend to shoot a lot more in good weather.I seldom shoot much in the winter months unless just shooting a few arrows working on bows ect inside my shop.This stuff is just a fun hobby for me and I don't want to turn it into some kind of job.Shooting 1000 or more arrows a week like many do would.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

...63...


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Jamesw said:


> I just shoot when I am in the mood.Sometimes that might mean lots of arrows several times during one day.Other times I might go a month and never pick up a bow.I tend to shoot a lot more in good weather.I seldom shoot much in the winter months unless just shooting a few arrows working on bows ect inside my shop.This stuff is just a fun hobby for me and I don't want to turn it into some kind of job.Shooting 1000 or more arrows a week like many do would.


James it's never a chore and I love shooting, I would shoot more if I could but know my limits and make myself keep to them, if I ever run into form or focus problems and I cant correct I will quit shooting or go to the Bale for a little while then call it a day.

Went to a tourney today and shot very poor, I didn't let it dampen my enjoyment and shot much better on second half, important thing is to keep in mind is why we do this sport in the first place, for me if it was just to win tourneys think I would have quit shooting a long time ago.


----------



## Floatsum (Jan 14, 2010)

You guys get into the darndest of conversations!:set1_draught2: :wink:
With my amount of shooting frequency, I guess I'd fall into the "Sporting" catagory. :darkbeer:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Morisato said:


> How would you classify each category of archery seriousness in terms of x number of arrows shot per day? As in:
> 
> if shooting x-y arrows per day, casual archer.
> if shooting a-b arrows per day, semi-serious archer.
> ...


Shoot what you're comfortable with physically. Shoot what you're comfortable with wherein your body is learning to use the new muscles needed for accurate shooting (in my opinion).

One thing in an opinion that I developed from working with a few new shooters as well as myself, is that form and consistancey are more important than accuracy at the outset.

Accurate Learning is far more important than repetition. Know what you are trying to identify and correct when you feel that you're doing something that needs correction whether it is a form issue, release issue, or tuning your arrows.

My Opinion Only even though me, myself, and I all agree.

Much Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Individual thing. Shooting more, once fatigue sets in, is bad. So, some archers can and will shoot more arrows in a day than another. Frustration is another aspect. 

My brain does a "shut off" when I start becoming mentally tired, and it does this with everything. At that point, if I try to continue whatever it is that I'm doing, it will become sloppy and usually a waste. Fine for some things, but I call it quits when it gets to that point with archery!

My personal limit seems to be 200-300 in a day, which I ofund yesterday. The shop was taken up so I spent the day shooting, and by the end I couldn't concentrate on _anything_.


----------



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

I think everyone missed the idea on this one.

Obviously quality / quantity, that's a given in 99% of everything. The question is regarding the number of quality arrows that separates archers into brackets. If one archer can shoot 1 quality arrow vs another archer who can shoot 100, these two archers are definitely in different classes, so what I was curious about was where the lines were drawn to separate each class. In a training regiment, the idea is to get better, and pushing the limits on the endurance of how many quality arrows you can squeeze out is another aspect of getting better. I was just curious what those brackets are in a training setting and how they are separated.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

Viper1 said:


> Dave -
> 
> Sure, just finglin' arras doesn't necessarily improve one's shooting ability, but your implied assumption that 1000 arrows won't be shot with quality may be true in people like Steve's or Night Wing's cases, but those of use who shoot indoor matches, Field, FITA AND hunt do it all the time, at least those of us who do it well. You see, we have to, because every shot counts.
> 
> ...



there's no implied assumption there, Tony.

I never said to ONLY shoot a dozen proper ones, but that a dozen done right does more than a thousand done wrong. If you (meaning whoever) can hold it together for a thousand rounds then by all means do it. Shooting numbers for numbers sake when youre collapsing, plucking, shortdrawing etc is NEVER good. Even you know that, quit looking for an argument where one doesnt exist  

implications and assumptions are for women folk, I mean what I say and say what I mean  lol


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Nov 9, 2007)

Depends on your mindset in my opinion

50-100 arrows a day is great

Nothing wrong with shooting 1 well shot arrow per day in my opinion.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I shoot when I can. With the stuff I have goin on, I don't have time to shoot sometimes and I just have to wait...


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I certainly wouldn’t classify seriousness as relates to number of shots per day. Level of desire/natural ability/confidence/patience are going to be different for everyone…and likely to be something that doesn't remain consistent. I have friends that shoot somewhere between “locally competitive” and “world class”…one in particular who’s only talent I’ve found to be marksmanship…and what might be considered a “casual” volume of shooting for another is enough to keep them on their game. Rick.


----------



## jcbays (Apr 12, 2010)

I read a book on Japanese Kyudo and someone asked the "master" this same question. The quote was "one shot, one arrow, one life"

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

jcbays said:


> I read a book on Japanese Kyudo and someone asked the "master" this same question. The quote was "one shot, one arrow, one life"
> 
> Thanks
> Jeremy Bays


Jeremy you have to take into consideration that Kyudo has NOTHING to do with aiming or even hitting the target, it's about being one with the Universe using the Bow.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

There have been a couple World Class target Archers that are/were famous for NOT shooting alot of arrows, or not shooting as often as some would think that a shooter of Their caliber would shoot....Clint Eastwood said......"A Man's gotta know His limitations"....If I'm working on my shot, or tuning , I'll often shoot alot of arrows....Sometimes just blank-bale off and on for a couple of hours...If I'm dialed in, and shooting for groups, or gaps, I might only shoot 50-60 arrows, and call it good.....But, I'm not a good shot, and if I start shooting in my yard, or at the range, and I just "Dont have it" then, I'll put the bow up, or just shoot at little specks on the bale from close range,, or Blank Bale...Just my 2 cents.....Take care......Jim


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

The problem I have with the Quality over Quantity theory,is that I do belive in the theory.
But I often struggle with the practice.
During my day to day practice I'll often shoot my first arrow and consider it perfect,other days I'll shoot 20 before I get into my groove,but from there on my shooting will stay reasonably good and consistant,,,often all day.
There are those times after the one perfect shot,that I'll leave that arrow in the target and not shoot again,but most days I want to continue shooting simply for the joy of it,,,so I do.
If I only shot the perfect shots,the game would change because so few really are and I don't have either the skill or knowlage to change that.
So I shoot for the pure pleasure,savour those perfect shots and carry on working for more of both.
I guess I could be doing it wrong,but this is how I've done it for quite some time,,,it's not that bad you know :wink:


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> Individual thing. Shooting more, once fatigue sets in, is bad. So, some archers can and will shoot more arrows in a day than another. Frustration is another aspect.
> 
> My brain does a "shut off" when I start becoming mentally tired, and it does this with everything. At that point, if I try to continue whatever it is that I'm doing, it will become sloppy and usually a waste. Fine for some things, but I call it quits when it gets to that point with archery!
> 
> My personal limit seems to be 200-300 in a day, which I ofund yesterday. The shop was taken up so I spent the day shooting, and by the end I couldn't concentrate on _anything_.



I think you said it all here! I couldn't agree more. Besides of that, when you go on training when you are tired, that's were the mstakes in your form slip in. If you do this often, you will develop bad habitudes. Ad as we all know, they slip in very easily, but it takes much longer to get rid of them and get your proper form back. 
It's all about quality and not quantity!


----------



## string777 (Jun 4, 2020)

I believe while quality is key, implying that's quantity is not necessary if you wish to improve at archery is in error. If you wish to get good at archery, like anything else, you need both quality AND quantity. Too much quantity and quality suffers - which is the reason you increase your stamina, strength and concentration to be able to increase your quantity of practice without having your quality suffer.

I don't shoot archery with serious competitive intent so I don't shoot arrows as much as some others. But the things I have taken seriously in my life usually involved practicing hours each day. If I expected to get really good at archery, I would expect that I would have to get my condition, both physical and mental, up to shooting arrows hours each day. To expect anything less wouldn't be reasonable - for anyone.


----------



## brettmuller (May 16, 2020)

I would say to shoot 3 rounds of whatever fits in your quiver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

Oldie but a goodie! Resurrected


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

Morisato said:


> How would you classify each category of archery seriousness in terms of x number of arrows shot per day? As in:
> 
> if shooting x-y arrows per day, casual archer.
> if shooting a-b arrows per day, semi-serious archer.
> ...


The casual archer. the guy who shows up to a shoot really doesn't does not care about the score because he has not shot his bow several months shoots to few arrows to bother with calculating # of arrows/day.

The semi-serious archer shoots when the spirit moves him/her and will probably not finish a round if things are not going well. Again arrow count is not important.

Local copmetative archer. I probably fall into that catagory. Shoots year round, keepa a log and usually shoots 50-200 arrows per practice session 3-5 times a week. 2019 shot 11.5K arrows.

World class archers several thousand arrows weekly.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I use to shoot 200 a day, but you have to give in to some time for muscles to rebuild....I would shoot at least two 60 round arrows but when you count in warm up and flinging some after the two rounds your up there around 200....


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

If I'm training for big ones, I'll shoot daily and with purpose but I won't do a shot count or time anything. I have drills, which vary day to day or if I feel something is not up to scratch I will work on that. 
Blank bailing, walk backs, a 300, stick the 3D's, bring out the form-master or whatever. But I have a comprehensive backyard range and shooting "gym" at home so its pretty easy

No shoots around here as it is, no provincial, national or world events to focus on and I realise I am motivated by competition, and struggle to make it more than a few times a week now, not unhappy with my shooting but my conditioning/strength and stamina is wanting.

I would rather shoot for 10 minutes a day than 10hrs once a week.


----------



## Patrik Clifford (Jun 30, 2020)

Ok, Numbers 🙂


if shooting 5-25arrows per day, casual archer.
if shooting 25-75 arrows per day, semi-serious archer.
if shooting 75 - 200 arrows per day, locally competitive archer.
if shooting 200 - 600 arrows per day, world class archer.

this is the absolute truth 🙂


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

steve morley said:


> Jeremy you have to take into consideration that Kyudo has NOTHING to do with aiming or even hitting the target, it's about being one with the Universe using the Bow.


Actually Steve, it has everything with hitting the target but from a very internalized point of view: if your execution is done following the "laws of shooting", if your mind is in the moment hitting the target is a natural result.
And it has a lot with aiming - aiming with the body and mind (including the relation of the bow hand and target). You don't have the pressure to perform good scores, that's different.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Patrik Clifford said:


> Ok, Numbers 🙂
> 
> 
> if shooting 5-25arrows per day, casual archer.
> ...



Your "absolute truth" doesn't align with what Jake Kaminski is saying - and I hold him in the world class archer category. Check his video:


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

The reason I don't shot hundreds of arrows a day. Or over 3 arrows at a time is the mental aspect. 

Your mind is the most alert during the first shot. After the second shot, you lose a bit of focus. After the third, your attention is a fraction it was during the first. 

Its not about the amount of arrows you can lob. Getting lucky with a few center shots. Its about the quality of the training. 

If you can center shot your very first arrow of the day, every day. Using only one arrow. You're more then casual. You're A bad-ass.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

There is a lot of BS when the "quality" is direct measured with the number of arrows shot. Especially when you have no solid execution sequence ingrained. In no "formal" environment I attended is this: you go, you shoot your arrow and you decide "it was x, now I go home". Each time you go out, you learn something new. Maybe some don't realize it happening since they have no "sense" for subtle things and they stop to "I hit the x, it is enough". But if you sensed that subtle thing you need to shoot after acknowledging it before it is implemented in your shot sequence. It is a difference between deciding before going out how many arrows to shoot and your goal in your training tonight vs going out to do "my norm" since it is "quality" practice. Archery it is a one-technic skill - your brain after 3 shots will go on autopilot in both cases if you have no "during the training" goals.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

Kyudo is where it's at. Such form, such beauty.


----------



## Andrewt406 (Oct 2, 2020)

Shoot whatever you want and enjoy the process


----------



## DeweyDog2 (Sep 20, 2010)

Used to be a daily thing of 100 or more from mid-summer leading up to the season openers. These days when I do take a target out to the horse pasture in the evening its more of an exercise thing with all the Covid closures. Set up about 60 yards (max I can consistently hit) and it's one arrow at a time, take a walk to retrieve, and back to the line. Usually 30 shots in about an hour before it gets too dark out. Get in a couple miles of walking and enjoy a little bow time.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

about 50 at a time.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

Informal counting. 20-24 arrows the first session. 24-34 arrows second session. (20-25minutes of shooting). I'll go back out there in about an hour or two. I expect about another 24. Then my final session is after 4pm going as late as 7pm. 

I really don't know the exact arrow count. But I never lob less then 20 each session. Pushing myself is above 30 arrows a session.


----------



## Jshar (Oct 1, 2020)

Shoot what makes you confident.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

When I got into traditional archery I saw a video on YouTube where the guy put himself to a “One hundred arrows a day for 30 days” challenge to see if that would improve his abilities. This is traditional instinctive type shooting not Olympic type aiming. Looked like fun so I tried it. I got better so I did a second month. I got better. Did it for 6 months straight and I got better and better. Now I average around 500 a week but I only shoot when I want to and don’t feel like I have to to meet a quota. That being said, 2 weekends ago I shot a 40 target 3D course and we shot 7 arrows at each target. Was a great time.


----------

